# Kahr PM9 vs. Walther PPS



## cbrgator (Aug 21, 2007)

Which of these is better for CCW? Please provide me insight as to why in addition to voting. Thanks!


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

PM9 has a way smoother trigger


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

How are you going to carry it?

If I was looking to pocket or ankle carry, I'd go with the PM9 because of its smaller size & weight.

If I was looking to carry IWB or OWB, I'd go with the PPS, as its larger size & weight should improve shootability.

But why compare the PM9 to the PPS? They are in different size categories. A more valid comparison would be between the P9 and the PPS. And even then, the P9 is smaller and lighter than the PPS, even though the P9 still has a longer barrel.

I believe the PM9 to be better suited for deep concealment, while the P9 and/or the PPS are better suited for traditional CC.


----------



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

Cannot vote since I have both. PPS for owb carry and PM9 for pocket carry in hot weather. I like them both for their separate purposes.


----------



## cbrgator (Aug 21, 2007)

You really think the difference in size is that significant between the PPS and PM9? I know there is a difference but I never found it to be THAT significant.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

cbrgator said:


> You really think the difference in size is that significant between the PPS and PM9? I know there is a difference but I never found it to be THAT significant.


Have you handled and/or shot them?

The PPS is almost 20% longer and almost 40% heavier than the PM9. Yes, IMO, that is significant.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Here ya go...

http://www.kahr.com/dtlcompW_pm9093.html


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

cbrgator said:


> Which of these is better for CCW? Please provide me insight as to why in addition to voting. Thanks!


I like Kahrs a lot, and currently own a K-9. I have had a PM-9 and a P-45, both great guns.

But for my personal use, I would likely choose the Walther, simply because of the ability to change the grip size, and therefore lengthen the trigger reach. The reach on a Kahr is very short, which makes it ideal for people with medium or smaller hands.

However, I have largish hands with long fingers, and all of the Kahrs require me to adjust my grip and shooting technique to accommodate that. I have never had the opportunity to try the PPS with the large size grip insert, but I think it would work because my P-22 with similar setup works.

As for quality, I would rate the Kahr slightly higher...just my personal opinion.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

I voted Walther, for similar reasons as Bisley. I prefer the feel of the Walther over the Kahr, although both are good guns.


----------



## Sonny Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

Had a Kahr PM9 and had feeding problems and a peening issue. Sent it back to the factory and they replaced the barrel, but never seemed right.

Walther no feeding problems at all. The Kahr has been sold, still have the Walther.


----------



## Panther (Aug 11, 2009)

I considered and handled both. I went with the PM9. No regrets. Very smooth trigger, as accurate at 7 yards (considered max confrontational distance) as my 4" FNP9. Out of the box a champ. 700 rounds not a FTF, or any other problem. Low recoil for it's weight and size. I just plain love this gun :smt007


----------



## SIGness (Oct 14, 2009)

The PPS hands down for me. I've got a PPS in .40 s&w, and I've shot a PM9. PPS has better ergos IMO, shoots more accurate for me. And I just prefer the Walther name over Kahr TBH.


----------



## tateb24 (Oct 22, 2009)

This is tough, both guns are very reliable and excellent shooters, I am not sure


----------



## Nerostarr (Jul 19, 2009)

I had a PPS and it was a good gun, but the grip was not right for my hand. It also had a good bit of recoil that I did not like. I have since purchased a Kahr CW9 and it is an easier gun to shoot, better trigger and that equals better groups. Both guns are very good, the Kahr just works better for me.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Kahr

I will take one of these,


----------



## Pat Az (May 14, 2008)

I went with the PPS, very pleased with it and no regrets.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I love my Walther PPK/S










It's a dream to shoot and I've carried it concealed a lot.

I've never carried the Kahr - I've heard good things about it (light / smaller, etc,)

:smt1099


----------



## Handgun World (Oct 28, 2009)

This is the first time I've ever heard anyone say the recoil on the PPS was bad. I dont own one, but shot 100 rounds through a range rental and was very surprised at the low recoil for a small and light gun. If you shoot a PPS compared to a PM9, recoil should be noticeably snappier with PM9. I own a PM9 because Walther wasn't out yet when I bought it.

Only problem I see with PPS is lack of choices for night sights. Only one source that I know of.


----------



## Bowhunter2001 (Dec 10, 2009)

I hope the PM9. I have one on the way!


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I picked the Kahr....for CCW it is small light and accurate. Conceals easy and still feels like a gun in your hand. I am a big fan of Kahr so this is not an unbiased opinion. 

RCG


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

I can't stand the mag release on the PPS. My wife carries her PM9 daily. My vote would be for the Kahr. I feel the CW9 would be better compared to the PPS (no factory night sights, closer to weight and size than the PM9) and at the price difference I would definitely take the CW9.


----------



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

I hear alot of people say they can't stand the mag release...and usually those are people who are just used to the button. I was new to guns when I bought my PPS and I actually like the mag release better then my XD....but thats because I wasn't used to anything else prior. So if you are new to guns I wouldn't be as worried about not liking the mag release.

As for the rest of the package I love it. Couldn't be happier with my purchase other then I probably would have bought it in 9mm instead of .40.


----------

